# House training questions



## hodgiebug (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I have not had a chance to introduce myself, but will do so and also post pictures in the near future. In the meantime, I am desperately in need of advice on house training.....here's the situation...

I purchased a precious 6.5 month old male Maltese last Saturday. This is my third Maltese (from the same breeder) and my fifth dog, so I definitely have some experience. So why am I so lost with this new pup?

My puppy was trained by the breeder to the Ugo Dog Potty System, but I prefer a completely outside trained dog. I am using the crate, but this little guy is fast as lightning....no sniffing, circling, what have you, he just squats and does his potty before you know it - inside and out! He has had four urine incidents and one poop incident indoors in the past week. Another point worth mentioning is that he can urinate at least every 30 minutes if not more often. That just seems like alot for his age (weight is 3.5 pounds). 

Now for my questions...

- Am I completely toast now that he has gone inside?

- Should I get the Ugo System and transition him over somehow? And if so, could you give me tips?

- Can an indoor trained dog be trained as an outdoor pottying dog?

I do have a call in to the breeder and she is wonderful, but I am looking for all the tips and advice I can get.

Thank you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You are not toast. 
If you want outside then stick to outside.
You can train a dog to do just about anything. 

That is a bit frequent. Is the urine normally concentrated? 

The nice thing about a little dog is you can carry the dog outside. Carry him from the crate to outside. If he does not go, back in the crate (again, carry him). Do not let him out and about until he has gone. 

Here's a good link. 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you have other dogs? Mason had been trained on pee pads and when I got him, I think my cocker spaniel helped. They would go out together. It wasn't easy though. He decided the dining room was a good place to go and yet on a rainy day, he will sneak in there and go.


----------



## Jane and Franklin (May 23, 2010)

Hi,
At puppy school, they said to interrupt the pup if they are peeing inside. Before I started to interrupt mid pee, I'd just smack myself in the head and think "my fault" and reach for the paper towel.

Along the same line of questioning, (I hope you don't mind if I post this on your thread) my boy is now fully housetrained, and has been for about 4.5 years. In winter, I lock the doggy door overnight to keep in warmth (and have to get up at 2am if he needs to go) and in summer Franklin doesn't like to leave the air con to go outside, so he doesn't drink enough. We have puppy pads, and the scent drops, but he doesn't use them. 
How can I teach him reverse housetraining? That yes, it's ok to pee inside on a puppy pad. I figure it'll also come in handy when he's old, too. 

Good luck with your pup, and thanks in advance for any help for me 

Jane


----------



## hodgiebug (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thanks and yes*



jeannief said:


> Do you have other dogs? Mason had been trained on pee pads and when I got him, I think my cocker spaniel helped. They would go out together. It wasn't easy though. He decided the dining room was a good place to go and yet on a rainy day, he will sneak in there and go.


I do have a ten year old male Maltese. He is rock solid on his housebreaking and only took 3 days to go to the door and about a week to totally 'get it' - that's why I'm so crazy with this new little fella. However, my 10 yo was like starting with a blank slate. My new pup was trained by the breeder to an indoor system, so I'm wondering if that's what is causing his confusion.

I just want to see a little progress and he still does not seem to even think about going to the door. I plan to talk to a trainer tomorrow but any other help (or encouragement) would be appreciated.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm having the same problem with Preston. He pee's without notice. I'm training him to go on pads and outside. He's great in the bedroom but not in the kitchen, where there's a big island and as well as a table and chairs so I can't see him very well. 
I'll walk around the island and find a puddle.

He seems to like to pee on fresh pads, and doesn't even want to poop on a pad that has new pee on it. Very confusing. Is this typical. I can't always be there to change the pad.

Also, he loves his crate and I don't want to change that. I don't want to make the crate a punishment. Do you mean put him in the crate when you believe it's time to go just for a short time?

Didn't mean to hijack but I think a lot of us are having potty problems


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't have your dog loose in a room if you are not ACTIVELY supervising him. Every time you do this and there's pee around the island you have REINFORCED that behavior. It is much better for you to take the dog to the potty place each time and reward than to give the dog constant access to the potty place. They learn to hold it if you restrict their access. If you take the dog and you know its time to go and the dog doesn't go, happily put them up in the crate for 20 minutes and try again. It is not so much punishment as it is ensuring your dog does not have an accident. 
Once again here's a good article. 
House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks so much Jackie! I'll follow your advice. I do have an xpen in the kitchen that I use to feed him (so the other dog doesn't eat his food) and to keep him in when I'm not home. You don't think I should start over and use the xpen as his potty with pads lining the bottom? If I did, I'd have to figure out where to feed him. I feel like he' beyond this.


----------

